# It's a dog's life



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

Just got this from another forum. Thought it might bring a smile to your day..

The intensity of the dog's face shows such sincerity! Read prayer below picture:








Dear Lord: Thank you for bringing me to Timmy's house and giving me a best friend -AMEN!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

CUTE !!!!!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Aw, how sweet!!

LOL at the caption!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:amen: Dogs and kids - what could be cuter?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

This is so sweet!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

AWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Just precious


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Aww, that's just too sweet!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

How sweet!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, how sweet is that!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's soooo sweet! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How cute!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just precious! I love it!


----------

